# archery shop in winnipeg



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Check out Heartland archery. Its off of Narin avenue. Take a look at their website here:
http://heartlandarchery.ca/


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

also stop by heights. 2281 portage ave. they have more stock than all the other shops combined.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

X2 for Heights Archery.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Go to Heights Archery. Probably the best inventory of all kinds of archery gear anywhere!


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

*******, Come down to Heights and pay me a visit, we'll be happy to serve whatever you need. Is there anything in paticular that you are looking for? You can give me a call at (204)832-4421 or shoot me an email at [email protected]. You can also check out our website www.heightsarchery.com. I see your from Ontario so I'd like to make sure I have what your looking for before I ask you to drive all the way in, though I am sure you'll be impressed with our selection.

Jason


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for replying. I'll definitely check you out when I come to town. Looking to maybe purchase a new target bow.I'll get a hold of you before I come in .


----------

